# XP zu XP Internetfreigabe



## Redfall (2. August 2003)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich war letztens auf ner lan und als ich dann wieder meinen PC zuhause angeklemmt hatte konnte mein Bruder (der bis vor der LAN immer über meinen PC ins Internet gegangen ist)nichtmehr ins Internet.

Ich bin echt ratlos - bin schon kurz davor XP neuzu installieren  bitte helft mir bei meinem Problem


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. August 2003)

Schau mal in die Eigenschaften deines TCP/IP Protokolls. Sollte ungefähr so ausschauen:


----------



## Redfall (4. August 2003)

Es gibt probleme mit der internetfreigabe.
Wenn ich das Internet freigeben will dann kommt immer der fehler dass die 192.168.0.1 schon benutzt wird. Meine netzwekkarten haben aber alle nicht diese IP und auch der rechner mitdem ich verbunden bin nicht. 

und nochwas welche der beiden netzwerkkarten soll ich für die freigabe auswählen ? die karte die direkt mit dem modem verbunden ist oder die die mit dem anderen rechner verbunbindet ?


----------

